# Aftermarket Hood



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I haven't seen any full hood specific parts but there are a bajillion aftermarket scoops and vents that you could have a body shop install for you. carid.com, summitracing, etc. Places like that have tons of aftermarket parts that'll work I think.


----------

